# Who's Going



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I know it's early, but you have to make your reservations.

Who's going to this years big RV show at Hershey PA. it is September 16-20th.

I have my pull through reserved in jonestown KOA which is about 7 miles away from friday the 18th to Sunday the 20th.

I have purchased both my Outback and my cuurent keystone Laredo SOB from the show and got a great price each time.

Not sure if we are buying anything, but figured it was ok to look and then take the kids to Hershey before they close for the season.

So who's going, whether to look or buy....


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We are going just to look around. We haven't made reservations yet, but will soon. I will mention to DW about the KOA.

Rick


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

If we go it would be a day trip on Thursday. I am working all weekend.


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

I'd like to...I hear that is one of the better shows; plus I can visit my parents at the same time (in Reading).


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

DW and I have gone the past two years, probably will go this year also. We camped last year, was actually pretty nice, did the hotel thing in 07 that was expensive.
Almost bought a new one last year........


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I think the Jonestown KOA is 17 miles form the show - according to the campground.......


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

I've often thought about going. Do they have any other "stuff" at the show (like accessories and such?). Since we got the new trailer last year (and I'm NEVER done getting things for it!), I was wondering if it was worth the trip over.

Thanks!

go6car


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

We maybe going and if we do we stay at Morris meadows campground in Maryland which is about a half an hour away from Hershey we went last year.Yes it is worth going. They have anything you need for camping etc.............. The place is huge be prepared to do a lot of walking. we had a great time.
I hope this helps

Willie


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Cool! Maybe we'll see you all there, too!

Happy camping,

go6car


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Might make it a day trip just to look around

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Same weekend as my firemans convention in Wildwood.................hate that


----------



## Livin4weekenz (Aug 26, 2007)

Sounds interesting I might have to check it out. 
The ones I've been to are just trailers no other goodies


----------

